# iMac G5 - plante d'un coup-écran gris-ventilos, etc.



## Macflyone (15 Janvier 2006)

Salut, 

Depuis que j'ai fait la dernière MAJ de Tiger, j'accumule un peu les problèmes mais je sais pas si ce problème est liée. 
J'ai les ventilos qui ont commencé à faire de plus en plus de bruits, puis j'ai planté d'un coup, mon Mac s'est éteint ...il me l'a fait plusieurs fois. 
Après j'ai pas pu redémarrer car il s'éteint avant que je puisse rentrer et maintenant j'ai un écran gris et les ventilos à fond en l'espace de 20 secondes dès que j'essaye de l'allumer. 

J'ai essayé: 
- Pomme+Alt+P+R 
- De lancer avec le CD d'installation  
- le mode single-user 
- j'ai enlever la RAM pour tester sans, même résultat 


J'ai réussi quelques fois à retourner sur ma session et j'ai pu faire une sauvegarde de mes dossiers, mais là je n'arrive plus à y retourner.J'ai utilisé Onyx et ToolsX3 pour faire le ménage, mais visiblement ça n'a pas servit à grand chose. 

Je me demande si c'est pas un problème d'allimentation ou de pile. Je cherche un peu toutes les sources possibles mais j'arrive pas à cerner.... 

Si je fais un single-user et un démarrage CD, je finis par planter 
Si je fais un démarage standard, j'ai mon écran gris avec les ventilos à fond, et je peux rien faire. 


Résultat: bloqué dans les 2 cas 


Je ne fais pas parti de la liste de iMac défectueux. 

J'ai vraiment besoin d'aide 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Macflyone (15 Janvier 2006)

Up!
Merci


----------



## Koalamac (11 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Je rencontre le même problème sur mon iMac G5 (même configuration, écran gris, ventilos, etc...) que ce vous décrivez sur le forum.
Avez-vous résolu ce problème ? Si oui, comment ?
Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## daoud (25 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même problème il y a quelques moisL Tu trouveras le résumé sur :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=157081

En substance, ça s'est terminé chez le réparateur qui a vu que la mise à jour ne s'était pas faite correctement et qui a dû feinter pas mal pour faire une nouvelle installation du système. Ca m'a coûté 90 mais par rapport à Apple (par téléphone) et le premier Apple Center que je suis allé voir qui me diagnostiquaient une carte mère à changer... je m'en tire bien. Peut-être que depuis Apple reconnait que la maj peut mal se passer.

Tiens nous au courant.

PS. Maintenant, j'ai un nouveau problème : après passage à léopard, il faut que je redémarre 2 ou 3 fois mon iMac pour qu'il daigne ne pas bloquer sur la pomme grise avec les ventilos à fond. Si vous avez des idées...


----------



## tuptup (4 Janvier 2008)

Koalamac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je rencontre le même problème sur mon iMac G5 (même configuration, écran gris, ventilos, etc...) que ce vous décrivez sur le forum.
> Avez-vous résolu ce problème ? Si oui, comment ?
> Merci pour votre aide !


Ce problème m'est arrivé il y a un peu plus d'un an. Les ventilos se mettaient à tourner rapidement puis l'iMac (G5 20" 1,8 GHz) s'éteignait brutalement.

J'ai solutionné le problème en ouvrant le capot de l'ordi et en nettoyant les ventilos ainsi que les trappes d'arrivée d'air à l'aide d'une bombe d'air comprimé.

En effet l'aération était bouchée (poils de chat), l'ordi chauffait et se mettait en sécurité.

J'espère que cela pourra vous aider.

Bon courage...


----------



## teknoground (14 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
Désolée du déterrage de topic mais j'ai un problème similaire...

Je fais encore l'assistance téléphonique :rateau: sur mon ancien iMac G5 que j'ai donné...
donc on ne peut plus allumer l'ordinateur, il y a un écran gris puis il met en route les ventilos.
Je précise qu'il n'y a que la souris et le clavier de connecté au mac.
En m'aidant de l'assistance en ligne d'Apple depuis mon macbook, j'ai essayé de faire "un démarrage sans extensions", de réinitialiser la NVRAM/PRAM, de démarrer depuis le disque d'installation(Tiger)... sans succès. Il me reste à essayer d'enlever la 2ème barette de RAM (qui n'est pas de marque Apple)
Puis-je essayer de démarrer à partir de l'ancien disque OS (panther je crois)? Ca ne peut pas endommager le mac de faire cela? Si ça ne marche pas avec Tiger ça ne marchera surement pas avec Panther mais on ne sait jamais si je ne risque rien je peux essayer...

Etant donné qu'il a bien 6 ou 7 ans, je pense qu'il a chauffé et qu'il ne s'en remettra pas. Je ne veux pas réinstaller l' OS avant d'avoir récupérer les données du disque dur.
Est-ce que je peux sortir le disque dur et le mettre dans un boitier externe pour récupérer ce qu'il contient? Est-ce que si je peux faire ça, je peux le brancher sur un PC ou seul un mac pourra le lire?

Merci de m'avoir lue!


----------

